# leopard gecko question



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

hi, my patternless female gecko is gravid so if im right her babies will be het patternless, poss het albino (dad is normal het albino). Would it cause bad genes or deformities if i were to keep a male offspring and breed him back to the mother? 

thanks


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Its generally a bad idea to interbreed due to health issues that can manifest in the young.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Its generally a bad idea to interbreed due to health issues that can manifest in the young.


ok thank you


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

not to sound stupid but what happens to the babies of new morphs which have to be bred together? are newer morphs weaker imune wise than normals because of the interbreeding?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u can breed them back mate,shouldnt cause any issuses u should get visibal morphs next time too. eveyone does it theres nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

as for the last question no, i think that u are supposted to introduce new blood every 5 generations but no deffo on that


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just noticed im a wooping 5foot 7 too


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> as for the last question no, i think that u are supposted to introduce new blood every 5 generations but no deffo on that


really? i learn so much on here lol



jaykickboxer said:


> just noticed im a wooping 5foot 7 too


i hate being 5,7 everyone else towers over me


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think every 5 generations is a little to long deformaties may have already become apparant.
I personally would only interbreed for 3 generations, and if you are going to interbreed make sure you make very good records of parents etc...


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

I think 'inbreeding' is okay if the parents are unrelated and you bring some new blood in your lines every 3rd generation  like sam already said.
Since this is indeed how they start with new morphs. You sometimes cant't get any more of the same morph without inbreeding.

btw if the parents are patternless and normal het albino your babies will be all normals het patternless and 50% poss het albino


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> just noticed im a wooping 5foot 7 too


im 5ft 8!!! checked for alton towers!!


----------

